
$4B “Computer Science for All” Plan - thoughtfox
https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/education/obama-outlines-4-billion-computer-science-for-all-education-plan/2016/01/29/3ad40da2-c6d9-11e5-9693-933a4d31bcc8_story.html
======
jonesb6
Well we've long proven throwing money at education is an effective strategy
[1]. Many existing elementary, middle, and high school teachers are more then
capable of teaching computer science [2]. This will surely be a smart usage of
the United States budget surplus [3].

\s.

[1]: [http://www.npr.org/sections/ed/2014/08/27/343549939/the-
l-a-...](http://www.npr.org/sections/ed/2014/08/27/343549939/the-l-a-school-
ipad-scandal-what-you-need-to-know)

[2]: [http://nypost.com/2015/09/20/the-folly-of-teaching-
computer-...](http://nypost.com/2015/09/20/the-folly-of-teaching-computer-
science-to-high-school-kids/)

[3]:
[http://www.usgovernmentspending.com/federal_deficit_chart.ht...](http://www.usgovernmentspending.com/federal_deficit_chart.html)

